

Claiming Bitcoin's Bug Bounty - hendzen
http://hackingdistributed.com/2013/11/27/bitcoin-leveldb/

======
ers35
The Darwin man page for munmap has more detail:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man2/munmap.2.html#//apple_ref/doc/man/2/munmap)
See _DIRTY PAGE HANDLING_.

    
    
      If the mapping maps data from a file (MAP_SHARED), then the memory will eventually be written back to disk if it's dirty.  This will happen automatically at some point in the future (implementation dependent).
    

The XNU source may be useful:
[http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/ident?v=xnu-2050.18.24&im=excerpts...](http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/ident?v=xnu-2050.18.24&im=excerpts&i=munmap)

~~~
kristianp
Does this mean it's a bug in Darwin?

------
Aqueous
Has it been verified that the bug is fixed as in no further database
corruption? I'm confused what you mean by this "sample" you got from Gavin.

~~~
MBCook
I assume he meant one of the log/database files that contains the corruption.

~~~
Aqueous
That's what I initially thought, but then I missed the part where they've
confirmed that this fixes the bug. Has this been tested?

~~~
asdfaoeu
People were reporting it only happens on some installs and takes up to five
days to present itself. Considering that this was only released today it seems
too premature to confirm that.

~~~
Aqueous
Whenever I fix a bug I wait for confirmation that the bug has actually been
fixed before I submit the patch. Sometimes, especially when fixing race
conditions that occur unpredictably, it takes a while to confirm that the bug
has been fixed. Not that I'm skeptical - it seems like they're pretty
confident that they've fixed it.

